# Cleaned the 200



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone else had a "just washed the car" thread and was feeling left out because I had software issues and couldn't post pics. Now that problem is solved, so here's my contribution. Updates since the last pic:

blacked out headlights
blacked out corners
deeper tint


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

uuh ok... so where's the pics man? :showpics:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

One Word- CLEAN! Keep up the good work man.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, that red-x looks really clean! What kind of soap do you use?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Here ya go. Hope this helps
http://images.ofoto.com/photos662/1/26/38/64/68/7/768643826103_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't help....... "Forbidden"


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If anyone is having problems seeing the pic, give this a try.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Cut and paste the link into your browser address bar and it'll work! 

BTW - That car looks AWFUL FAMILIAR!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man...3 failed attempts haha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

3 strikes and you're out!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Cut and paste the link into your browser address bar and it'll work!
> 
> BTW - That car looks AWFUL FAMILIAR!!!


Wicked's 200sx









There ya go!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats nice.....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Saves the day, thanks! :cheers:

Very nice! i'll be in Ocean City, MD in July, maybe we could meet up.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW - looks nice!!! weren't those lights chrome?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

First pic has been re-hosted. And thanks Gimp for the help out.  
I did have the chrome headlights and corner lights. They're on my other 200 now. My wife got me the black headlights as a birthday gift. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i really like those headlights and clear corners


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice and clean. Done anything to your Altima yet?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Coco said:


> Very nice and clean. Done anything to your Altima yet?


Nothing as far as performance. Just tinted the windows and swapped the grill. I have a Stillen front lip spoiler for it, but just need to install it. I'm working on getting a better stereo in it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice ride.


----------



## ash (May 22, 2003)

man that car is clean...nice work! :thumbup:


----------

